# Chicago Hotel Room Fire alarm requirements



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Nothing is more prone to local interpretation and amendment than fire/ life safety. It's just how the codes work.

Few places have more local amendments/ requirements than Chicago.

You'll need to contact the fire marshal's office or hire OJ's dream team to research that one.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Chicago has one special amendment: you are not permitted to milk a cow while lit by a lantern.

It's in the Liquid Food and Domesticated Livestock section of their code.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Smoke detectors in hotel rooms?

Can’t speak for Chicago but here we only use heat detectors in the actual rooms.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Any job I can recall is heat and smokes with an audio visual device as well.

But as MikeFL posted you really need to ask the AHJ in the area as many jurisdictions have odd ball rules they follow.


----------

